# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  Настройка

## Микола

Нужна помочь сбился лазер на приводе в ручную реально настроить:)

----------


## Микола

При переезде (помойму) сбился лазер на приводе. Выявилось это в том что привод пререстал читать записаннные на нем диски и что удивительно те диски которые были записаны самые первые он читает на ура, а те которые попозже невкакую.Мультизагрузка с двд вобще не работает,взял на другой комп поставил и мультизагрузка работает и диски читает.ПОМОГИТЕ ЧТО МНЕ ДЕЛАТЬ МЕНЯТЬ ПРИБОД ИЛИ КОПМ УЖЕ СВОЕ ОТЖИЛ. ЖДУ ЛЮБОЙ ПОМОЩИ ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО.

----------


## Cheechako

Искать проблемы в софте и/или железе (шлейф/питание/настройки BIOS, системная плата) - ну уж если всё работает на другом компьютере:confused:

----------


## Микола

А если не работает. диски все равно не хощет стиратьИИ

----------


## Sunabouzu

Привод менять, а не мучиться догадками :)
У меня Asus (не помню артикул, модель с Light Scribe) перестал читать и записывать CD-болванки после 1,5 лет почти ежедневной работы. За такие деньги (900 р.) ящитаю, что он своё отработал в полный рост. Думаю продолжить общение с этим брендом.

----------


## Cheechako

> Привод менять, а не мучиться догадками


Лучше компьютер - если он на другом работает :)

----------


## Микола

Всем спасибо купил 2 привода один DVD CD-RW другой DVD RW, оба работают на ура.
Один правда б\у но нечего он уже лет 6 пашет и даже не шуршит:):):)

----------

